# ساعدونى أرجوكم شو الفرق بين الفريزة الافقية والرأسية



## روزاما المراغى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انا طالب ف الفصل الدراسى الثالث بقسم الميكاترونيات
ولكنى ادرس منهج هندسةانتاج وحتى الان على الرسم لا استطع التفريق بين الفريزتين ساعدونى بالمعلومات والصور باللغة العربية:55: :3: 
ارجووووووو:67: كم


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
آلات التفريز الأفقية:
يكون محورالذي يحمل القواطع دورانها أفقياً
والطاولة (worktable)يمكن تدويرها أفقياً 





الآت التفريز الرأسية:
يكون محور دورانها الذي يحمل القواطع رأسياً
يمكن أيضاَ تحريك الطاولة أفقياً




هذه أهم الفروق​


----------



## faster (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ hss سبقتني وشكرا علي الصور الجميله وتسلم


----------



## faster (10 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن تتطلع علي هذا الرابط وشكرا
http://www.mfg.mtu.edu/cyberman/machining/trad/milling/millmach.html


----------



## طعمه عدنان (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*مساعدة*

ابي اعرف كل شيء عن الفريزة


----------



## ابو عراق الناصري (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان اطلع على كل عمليات القطع بما فيها التفريز


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

